#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Undergraduate courses in US-US undergraduate courses

## shivi.attitude

_Hi!  This is Shivi, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in USA_

Wishing to pursue Graduation in US,this article will help you in this regard. 
*Undergraduate Courses in USA*

   Undergraduate In the United States of America  refers to those students planning to pursue their Bachelors degree. The Duration of the Degree course is four years leading to a Bachelor of Arts (B.A.), a Bachelor of Science (B.S.), or sometimes another bachelor's degree such as Bachelor of Fine Arts (B.F.A.), Bachelor of Social Work (B.S.W.), Bachelor of Engineering (B.Eng.) or Bachelor of Philosophy (B.Phil.) Five-Year Professional Architecture programs offer the Bachelor of Architecture Degree (B.Arch.).

Unlike in the British model, degrees in law and medicine are not offered at the undergraduate level and are completed as graduate study after earning a bachelor's degree. Neither field specifies or prefers any undergraduate major, though medicine has set prerequisite courses that must be taken before enrollment.

Some students choose to attend a community college for two years prior to further study at another college or university. In most states, community colleges are operated either by a division of the state university or by local special districts subject to guidance from a state agency. Community colleges award associate degrees of different types, some intended to prepare students to transfer to four-year schools (e.g. Associate of Arts (AA), Associate of Science (AS)), and others intended to provide vocational skills and training for students wishing to enter into or advance in a profession. Those seeking to continue their education may transfer to a four-year college or university (after applying through a similar admissions process as those applying directly to the four-year institution, see articulation). Some community colleges have automatic enrollment agreements with a local four-year college, where the community college provides the first two years of study and the university provides the remaining years of study, sometimes all on one campus. The community college awards the associate's degree, and the university awards the bachelor's and master's degrees. However, some community colleges, such as Brazosport College in Lake Jackson, Texas offer bachelor's degrees along with associate's degrees.


*Degree Recognition*
The two-year associate  degree and four-year bachelor’s degree earned by international students  from any US university are highly recognized and accepted in  institutions and organizations across the world. Higher education from  USA is admired for its distinguished instructive system and outstanding  opportunities.

*Degree Structure*
Bachelor’s degree  program, or undergraduate program, in US is different from other parts  of the world. Typically, it takes about four years to complete an  undergraduate program and obtain a Bachelor’s degree in US, unlike other  universities and colleges which offer a Bachelor’s degree after three  years. Students have the option of pursuing either a two-year Associate  degree or a four-year Bachelor’s degree. Associate degrees are of  different types, namely, Associate of Arts degree (A.A.), Associate of  Science degree (A.S.), and Associate of Applied Science degree (A.A.S.).  Both A.A. and A.S. prepare students for transfer into a four-year  college or university, while A.A.S. trains students to join the  workplace immediately on completion of two years of study. It requires  at least four years but not more than five years of full-time  college-level coursework to qualify for the four-year undergraduate  degree. Most undergraduate courses require the students to take up  general education courses in the first year, following which they are  required to choose a specific field of study, known as the major. The  majors are studied in an academic area in which the students find  interest and seek to make a career in.

*Subjects for Bachelor’s Degree*
Agriculture and related  subjects; Applied and Pure Sciences; Architecture, Building and  Planning; Art; Aviation; Beauty and Personal Care; Call Centre  Management; Economics; Education and Teaching; Engineering; Fashion  Designing; General Management and Business; Hotel Management and  Hospitality; Humanities; IT and Computer Science; International Culture,  Literature and Foreign Languages; Law; Mass Communication and Media;  Medicine and Life Sciences; Music, Dance and Theatre; Physiotherapy;  Sales, Marketing and Retailing; Social Sciences; Sports and Sports  Management; Therapeutic Personal Care

*Admissions Requirements*

 Students applying  for a Bachelor’s degree or Associate degree in a US university are  required to submit a secondary school report and transcripts (report  cards) of the final exams. The report form should be duly filled and  signed by a school official, usually by the principal, counselor, or  headmaster. The school report should highlight on your academic  performance, accomplishments, and predictions of your chances for  success in university-level studies. Get your qualifying  marks converted into grades as colleges and universities in the US  follow the grading system, even for the admission procedure. Collect the school/junior college leaving certificate from your institution and include it with other documents. In case the  transcripts have been documented in a language other than English, get  them translated in English by the issuing authority or university, else  your application will stand cancelled. You will be  required to take the TOEFL (Test of English as a Foreign Language), a  standardized test of English proficiency recognized and desired by all  educational institutions in the US. You also have to  take other standardized tests, like SAT I and SAT II, required by most  universities offering undergraduate programs. Three Letters of Recommendation A copy of your valid passport Photographs

*Application Procedure*




 Application forms  can be downloaded from the respective institution’s website. Most  universities have an online form which can be duly completed online,  asking for requisite application material. You can also send a  request for application material to the concerned educational  institution via email or air-mail. Include a brief description of your  educational background, academic objectives, source of financial  support, English proficiency and standardized test scores in your  request. Complete the  application form and attach all the required documents. Send the same to  the admission office of the university before the closing date of  application.

*Cost of Education*

*Tuition Fees in $US*
An undergraduate degree  in a US university can cost you anywhere between $7000 per year for a  state university and $25,000 per year for an esteemed private  university. Apart from tuition fees, majority of the colleges and  universities charge additional fees, such as student activity fees,  though they are relatively just a few hundred dollars per year.

*Living & Other Expense in $US*
The average annual  living expenses, including accommodation, food, clothing, utilities,  phone, and sundry, cost about $7,200-12,000 per year.

_If You have any query regarding the education in USA.please feel free to ask .I be glad to answer them
_





  Similar Threads: Model Question Papers For Undergraduate Programs Applications invited for Undergraduate LLB Scholarships 2013 by Birmingham Law School Undergraduate courses in UK-Type of undergraduate courses in UK Step courses from siemens (automation and control courses) Step courses from siemens (automation and control courses)

----------

